# 10/19/06 Fotd



## Alexa (Oct 19, 2006)

Benefit Lemon-Aid (base)
MAC Royal Hue Shadestick (lid)
MAC Up Do e/s (lid)
MAC Endless Love e/s (lid, lower liner)
MAC Soulsong e/s (crease, upper liner)
MAC Vex e/s (inner lid, browbone)

MAC Mystery e/s (brows)
L'Oreal Lash Out Mascara

MAC Mocha Blush
MAC Porcelain Pink MSF

Prestige Love l/l
MAC Frosti l/s
MAC Primped Up l/s
MAC Impish l/g

thankfully I don't look as sick as I really am!


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your eyes are amazing! Have you done a tutorial yet?


----------



## little teaser (Oct 19, 2006)

omg thats HOTT!!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 19, 2006)

Beautiful...your work is always amazing.  Keep up the good work girly!!


----------



## Alexa (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your eyes are amazing! Have you done a tutorial yet?_

 
thank you! i've done a couple, actually.

1: http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=24917
2: http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=42491


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 19, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 

 
_thank you! i've done a couple, actually.

1: http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=24917
2: http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=42491_

 
Thanks!


----------



## Kim. (Oct 19, 2006)

WOW I always love your work I'm going to have to try this!

Hope you feel better!!


----------



## n_c (Oct 19, 2006)

Very pretty look on you


----------



## Saints (Oct 19, 2006)

Gorgeous look! Love your eyebrows too


----------



## KaylaGrace (Oct 19, 2006)

You are truly beautiful and your application is flawless!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 19, 2006)

W 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  W !​


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 19, 2006)

Gosh dang, flawless!


----------



## lightnlovly (Oct 19, 2006)

That is sooo saucy!!!  I'm headin to mac after work!  I'm soo excited!!!  Great work!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 19, 2006)

Beautiful


----------



## angelica (Oct 19, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## AprilBomb (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm usually not an advocate of online screaming, but that is FREAKIN' GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Oct 19, 2006)

Everything you do is awesome! I love the color beautiful!


----------



## tropicaldreamx3 (Oct 19, 2006)

Aww. You're so pretty hun! I love your eyes..the purple is the most gorgeous thing I've ever seen. 

Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 20, 2006)

I always look forward to viewing your FOTD's! They're all great! I love the colors in this look.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Oct 20, 2006)

beautiful! You should smile!


----------



## Katura (Oct 20, 2006)

Love it!!! the color is gorgeous on you!!!

Smile hunny!


----------



## Vixen (Oct 20, 2006)

You have stunning eyes!


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 20, 2006)

Gorgeous as always!


----------



## veilchen (Oct 20, 2006)

The purples are fantastic on you! You're really an inspiration!


----------



## chrisantiss (Oct 20, 2006)

oooohhh...beautiful


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 20, 2006)

your beautiful hun!! you have the most gorgeous eyes ever!


----------



## labwom (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow! Tutorial please!!


----------



## june19th (Oct 20, 2006)

girl, your eyes are my favorite! i have so many of your looks saved to memories. always look great!


----------



## TippyeMom (Oct 20, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful, love the colors


----------



## csuthetaphi (Oct 20, 2006)

I love your FOTD's. You have the prettiest eyes and such great blending!


----------



## linkas (Oct 20, 2006)

Love it!!!!!!!


----------



## Nuuniie (Oct 20, 2006)

very pretty!!
Wud u mind make a tut on Dewy Look???
Plzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## LolaStarz (Oct 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_W 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  W !​_

 





 You look fantastic!


----------



## MizzMAC (Oct 20, 2006)

very nice!

Can we get a tutorial


----------



## almondeyez81 (Oct 20, 2006)

very pretty, i love the purple on you!


----------



## Kels823 (Oct 20, 2006)

Beautiousness!!!


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 20, 2006)

gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous. the purple is absolutely stunning with the colour of your eyes!


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_WOW I always love your work I'm going to have to try this!

Hope you feel better!!_

 
What she said! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. you are one of my fave faces around here. I just LOVE your work!... this one is as usual fantastico!


----------



## Dawn (Oct 20, 2006)

Love those colors!!


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 21, 2006)

i love these moody purples on you!


----------



## Podacarpis (Oct 21, 2006)

_absolutely gorgeous!!!_


----------



## kimmy (Oct 21, 2006)

i'm so glad to see FOTDs from you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you always look SO pretty!


----------



## MACFreak (Oct 22, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## Shannyn (Oct 22, 2006)

I really love this color combo!! The whole look is just perfect!! I'm def. going to try this later. I love all of your looks. :3


----------



## xbrookecorex (Oct 22, 2006)

OH MY GOODNESS, I second the tutorial request!
That first picture is like the most flawless thing I've ever seen, amazing job beautiful!


----------



## ben (Oct 22, 2006)

i looooove the eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## aziza (Oct 22, 2006)

How gorgeous! The colors are so rich...your application is _flawless_.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 22, 2006)

wow lex! u look amazzzzing


----------



## ccarp001 (Oct 22, 2006)

Gorgeous!! : )


----------



## KJam (Oct 23, 2006)

Lovely combo!


----------

